# Wicked hot



## DonCT (May 10, 2006)

Got the stove running tonight to take the chill out. Didn't notice it was runnin about 550 on the stove thermometer  It's currently 80 in my living room...... ooooopssss


----------



## DonCT (May 10, 2006)

hotter still


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 10, 2006)

Now thats a great example of good draft. I know you were hot. thats cranking and burning clean.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (May 10, 2006)

My wife always gets a bit worried when our stove-top
therm. gets over 550 degrees. But, like I always tell her,
a hot, clean fire now  is always better than a chimney fire later.

"A hot fire is a happy fire"....

Rob


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 10, 2006)

550 degree's for a stone stove is damn hot. You can get your castiron or steel stove even hotter. FWIW.


----------



## fbelec (May 10, 2006)

don that is the best picture of a fire in a stove i've seen yet.
what did you set your camera at to get a picture that size?
beautiful closeup. looks like one of those old movies of the center of the earth.

hey msg
hope i'm not sounding to stupid but i have to ask.
why can't one run a stone stove hotter?
hearthstone tells me to run my h2 at no more than 650.
i had it at 700 oops.

sorry i like to ask technical questions.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 10, 2006)

its just harder to get all that mass up to that temp. You can do it if you try hard enough. Steel can get there in nothing flat.. less material to heat up. As far as hearthstone goes, i dont believe they want the cast parts and a major temp differential then the cast parts. Possibly issues with thermal expantion differences. Also, if there is any moister in the stones from not being used all summer, you can crack them when the water expands to fast. We dont have that issue in the desert that we live in, but that would be my best guess.


----------



## Todd (May 10, 2006)

Nice looking fire!

Max temp of Fireview soapstone stove is 700. I've had mine close to that, and usually run it at 500-600.


----------



## fbelec (May 11, 2006)

thanks msg. i forgot about the cast iron back and side plate and the baffle. all i had in my mind was it was like having a fire inside a large rock. jim casavant at hearthstone said to run it at 450 to 550 but max at 650. being a older stove with no air wash for the glass it needs to run hot or it soots up. i try to run it just above 500 and that usually has a nice secondary flame there with no smoke. but sometimes it go's to town.


----------



## DonCT (May 11, 2006)

fbelec, I'm just runing my Sony Cybershot on auto, without the flash, at 5 mpix resolution. Then I resize the picture to atleast 600x800 pix.

That fire left enough coals this morning at 10:30 am that if I wanted to continue the fire I could have just set the air to max and set some more splits into there. The outside temp was still reading about 150. And that's after adding the last split at about 9:30 P.M. To be honest, that's the hotest I've had the outside temp. I'm still carefull about the break in. But I brought her there nice and smooth 

The fiance is almost itchin for winter just to see the effect this stove will have!!


----------



## Corie (May 11, 2006)

You know a stove kicks butt when even the fiancee wants to see what it can do!


----------

